# Ladies only - need bra advice



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

We spend the winters in a place that is 30C/86F and humid with rarely any variation.  So far I've been unable to find a wicking bra that keeps me cool enough and doesn't need to be peeled off. Not small, so need good support.  Lots of you live in climates that are very hot in summer.  Any advice?  Favourite brand?

Ralphy, this is NOT for you, and no, there won't be any photos. layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

Why bother wearing one?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Why bother wearing one?



:crying:       Because I hate when they get caught in my bicycle chain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

I always buy cotton bras.  They don't stick to me.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I always buy cotton bras.  They don't stick to me.



Don't they get soggy with heavy sweat?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Don't they get soggy with heavy sweat?


Mine don't but I don't do things that make me sweat heavily only moderately.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Last winter I would often wear a bikini top under my tank top so that when we got home and got ready to jump in the pool to cool off.  Then I wouldn't have to struggle to get off a sweaty bra that was glued to me.  Maybe I should just buy a bunch of bikini tops and wear those?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Mine don't but I don't do things that make me sweat heavily only moderately.



We often ride bicycles in Thailand in 86F humid heat, and up a couple of hills.  So I sweat gallons!  Being outdoors in the middle of the day gets really sweaty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We often ride bicycles in Thailand in 86F humid heat, and up a couple of hills.  So I sweat gallons!  Being outdoors in the middle of the day gets really sweaty.


Why don't you try purchasing a cotton one and see if it will hold up in the heat.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Why don't you try purchasing a cotton one and see if it will hold up in the heat.



I think I'll try several types and see what works.  I tried to buy one in Thailand last winter but there wasn't a single one in the shops that we big enough.  Thai women seem to be quite small.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

And report back to us...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Last winter I would often wear a bikini top under my tank top so that when we got home and got ready to jump in the pool to cool off.  Then I wouldn't have to struggle to get off a sweaty bra that was glued to me.  Maybe I should just buy a bunch of bikini tops and wear those?


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Here is a link to where I bought mine, they come in larger sizes, too.  They are having a big sale right now:

http://www.womanwithin.com/?affilia...1O-mOJ3A_9j_-K8wjgYqaymwJHWBEtcD0gaAmMV8P8HAQ


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> :crying:       Because I hate when they get caught in my bicycle chain.



Annie I'm just on my first cup of coffee so excuse me if I'm not fully awake.

You must ride a bike differently than I do.....I can't figure out how in the hell your bra is getting caught in your bicycle chain ?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

IKE said:


> Annie I'm just on my first cup of coffee so excuse me if I'm not fully awake.
> 
> You must ride a bike differently than I do.....I can't figure out how in the hell your bra is getting caught in your bicycle chain ?



LOL.  Ralphy suggested I go braless, which would result in droopage - and thus get caught in the bike chain.  Okay, a bit of exaggeration....


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is a link to wear I bought mine, they come in larger sizes, too.  They are having a big sale right now:
> 
> http://www.womanwithin.com/?affilia...1O-mOJ3A_9j_-K8wjgYqaymwJHWBEtcD0gaAmMV8P8HAQ




Thanks.  Doubt they would ship here though.  

Did some research and advice is never, ever wear a cotton bra in a hot and humid climate.


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL.  Ralphy suggested I go braless, which would result in droopage - and thus get caught in the bike chain.  Okay, a bit of exaggeration....



Okay now I get it.....LOL

You got me to thinking Annie, as we get older us fellas could possibly have the same problem with droopage and a certain part of our anatomy while on a bike because our bits also tend to sag with age and are kinda closer to the chain to begin with.

Speaking only for myself but there ain't no way in hell I'm ever going to ride a bike again.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

IKE said:


> Okay now I get it.....LOL
> 
> You got me to thinking Annie, as we get older us fellas could possibly have the same problem with droopage and a certain part of our anatomy while on a bike because our bits also tend to sag with age and are kinda closer to the chain to begin with.
> 
> Speaking only for myself but there ain't no way in hell I'm ever going to ride a bike again.



LOL.  We spend lots of time on our bikes, including my nearly 68 year old hubby.  So far, no injuries.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 20, 2016)

IKE said:


> Annie I'm just on my first cup of coffee so excuse me if I'm not fully awake.
> 
> You must ride a bike differently than I do.....I can't figure out how in the hell your bra is getting caught in your bicycle chain ?



Drink your coffee... and take a moment to think about it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks.  Doubt they would ship here though.
> 
> Did some research and advice is never, ever wear a cotton bra in a hot and humid climate.


Who gave that advice?


----------



## IKE (Jul 20, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Drink your coffee... and take a moment to think about it.



Annie had to draw me a picture QS but I got it now. 

BTW.....I really didn't mean to hijack your thread Annie, you gals can go back to discussing bras now.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Who gave that advice?



Several websites on what to wear in a hot and humid climate.  The cotton just gets soggy and could cause skin problems.  I don't wear cotton knickers either - I wear wicking ones.  They get damp but not soggy and clingy.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Several websites on what to wear in a hot and humid climate.  The cotton just gets soggy and could cause skin problems.  I don't wear cotton knickers either - I wear wicking ones.  They get damp but not soggy and clingy.


What is wicking?  I wear all cotton undies but stay out of the heat as much as possible.  What kind of bras do the websites recommend?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Who gave that advice?



http://www.biggerbras.com/bra-types-revealed/cotton-bras/ - read Who shouldn't wear a cotton bra?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> What is wicking?  I wear all cotton undies but stay out of the heat as much as possible.  What kind of bras do the websites recommend?



*Wicking fabrics are modern technical fabrics which draw moisture away from the body. They are made of high-tech polyester, which, unlike cotton, absorbs very little water. Cotton will absorb 7% of its weight in water, polyester only 0.4%.

*You don't seem to go where it's very hot and humid which is why cotton is okay for you. 

I haven't found any good recommendations for wicking bras yet.  My gym tops are wicking but my wicking bras don't work that well.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

More on what wicking is:

http://coolhikinggear.com/what-is-the-best-moisture-wicking-material

I was hoping someone here would have personal recommendations of a lightweight, cool bra they were happy with.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

I also have some of these bras.  They are very comfortable and not cotton:
https://www.geniebra.com/all-bras


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I also have some of these bras.  They are very comfortable and not cotton:
> https://www.geniebra.com/all-bras



Thanks, but can they keep you cool when sweating heavily?  I have several comfortable and supportive bras, but they don't help when sweating.

There is a product called Coolmax, but they seem to make every type of clothing except bras.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks, but can they keep you cool when sweating heavily?  I have several comfortable and supportive bras, but they don't help when sweating.
> 
> There is a product called Coolmax, but they seem to make every type of clothing except bras.


You may just have to get some waterproof duck tape!  I am just joking of course!  :lol:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> You may just have to get some waterproof duck tape!  I am just joking of course!  :lol:



Too big for that!!  I wish I could just go braless, but perky is required for that.  layful:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Here is a link I found about bras and warm weather:
https://www.reddit.com/r/femalefashionadvice/comments/1y9hig/bras_for_warm_weather/


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 20, 2016)

Haven't found a solution for bras, yet. I just peel them off.   I hate cotton underpants.  Once they get wet with sweat they stay wet _all day_.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Haven't found a solution for bras, yet. I just peel them off.   I hate cotton underpants.  Once they get wet with sweat they stay wet _all day_.



Yep, bras too.  I don't like having to peel them off every day for 3 months though. layful:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 20, 2016)

What about Victoria's Secret?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is a link I found about bras and warm weather:
> https://www.reddit.com/r/femalefashionadvice/comments/1y9hig/bras_for_warm_weather/



Thanks.  

I just did online chat with a shop called Bravissimo which is for larger size bras.  They don't do wicking bras though.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 20, 2016)

This looks like a U.S. site, needs looking up for international shipping.  But look-worthy anyway.

http://www.titlenine.com/category/sports-bras-and-undies/wicking-sports-bras.do


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Cookie said:


> This looks like a U.S. site, needs looking up for international shipping.  But look-worthy anyway.
> 
> http://www.titlenine.com/category/sports-bras-and-undies/wicking-sports-bras.do



Thanks, Cookie.  We've got similar lines here, but I'd really like some personal reviews of some.  I've got one sports bra that says it's wicking and I find it too hot.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> What about Victoria's Secret?



Those bras are for looking sexy only as far as I know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 20, 2016)

Here is a site where you can check the fabric of the sports bras:
http://www.herroom.com/panache-5021...OlALvw&kwid=85482183906x21258930306x149281146


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 20, 2016)

I believe our breasts are major sweat glands and n' of themselves. I have never found a bra in any fabric that stays dry. On really humid days I'll switch to a clean one mid-day and always have a few on the line in reserve. Baby cornstarch can make you feel better and has a nice scent but only works a few hours.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is a site where you can check the fabric of the sports bras:
> http://www.herroom.com/panache-5021...OlALvw&kwid=85482183906x21258930306x149281146



Thanks Ruthanne.  I've run across Panache before.  I won't buy a bra I haven't tried on.  I find I'm a different size in different brands.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 20, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I believe our breasts are major sweat glands and n' of themselves. I have never found a bra in any fabric that stays dry. On really humid days I'll switch to a clean one mid-day and always have a few on the line in reserve. Baby cornstarch can make you feel better and has a nice scent but only works a few hours.



In Thailand I use a powder called Snake Brand for prickly heat after a shower.  It helps a wee bit.


----------



## chic (Jul 21, 2016)

I like Warners stretchy strapless lace bras. It's almost the only type of bra I wear in the summer. Almost as comfortable as wearing nothing. Macys carries the Warner line FYI.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 21, 2016)

I agree, Warners is the brand I couldn't remember. Macy's has virtually every size and  style.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks Fur and Chic. I can find Warners in the UK. Too big to do strapless though.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks Annie, this thread has been very interesting.  Maybe I will start one on men and their issues with boxers or briefs...


----------



## AprilT (Jul 21, 2016)

Are these the right Warner's bras, as far as brand?

if so sears seems to have better prices

http://www.sears.com/clothing-shoes.../b-1282028207?Brand=Warner's&filterList=Brand

http://www.kohls.com/catalog/womens-warners-bras-underwear-clothing.jsp?CN=4294720878+4294874243+4294719450+4294719526+4294719810

Target too

http://www.target.com/c/bras-intimates-women-s-clothing/simply-perfect-by-warner-s/-/N-5xtcdZ56gt9


----------



## Lon (Jul 21, 2016)

Ladies should try the German Lingerie brand called STOPSUM FROM FLOPPIN


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2016)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/erinlarosa...-keep-during-the?utm_term=.xr3PkQOL#.punaGAJ3


----------



## AprilT (Jul 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/erinlarosa...-keep-during-the?utm_term=.xr3PkQOL#.punaGAJ3




:thumbsup: I'd be laughing really hard if not for the fact that they're all so very true.  :sosad::laugh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2016)

AprilT said:


> :thumbsup: I'd be laughing really hard if not for the fact that they're all so very true.  :sosad::laugh:




I know!!  I'm crying too!


----------



## happytime (Jul 22, 2016)

Ameriscot, I like Ralphy ans, I really liked your come back. I live in Fl talk about humid, sweat an hot. I usually wear a sports bra or a bathing suit top. When I work outside it isn't much.
 You live in Thailand ? Wow, how long have you been there? Did you retired there? Do you speak their language ? My friend wants to visit Viet Nam , we are still debating on that. That;s so
interesting that you would be living there.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2016)

happytime said:


> Ameriscot, I like Ralphy ans, I really liked your come back. I live in Fl talk about humid, sweat an hot. I usually wear a sports bra or a bathing suit top. When I work outside it isn't much.
> You live in Thailand ? Wow, how long have you been there? Did you retired there? Do you speak their language ? My friend wants to visit Viet Nam , we are still debating on that. That;s so
> interesting that you would be living there.



We home is in Scotland but we live in Thailand for 3 months in the winter.  Starting doing this the winter of 2014/15.  I love it but it does get hotter and more humid than I'd like.  Of course, this means the pool and sea are very warm which is nice.  And we do get nice sea breezes.  The temp nearly every day is 30C/86.  

I do have sports bras but they don't keep me dry enough.  I do find that wearing bikini tops under my tank top is the coolest.


----------



## happytime (Jul 23, 2016)

Ameriscot; Wow, what a great thing to do,I envy you. So your a Scots citizen I take it.I'm thinking of getting another place in North Carolina, it's not nearly exciting as how you do it tho. I have grand children an don't want to miss any of their
growing up period. We recently had another ,she's 3 now an it's so funny an fun to be around her. The others are older so the cuteness is gone with them. But that's amazing your able to do that. You rock


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 23, 2016)

happytime said:


> Ameriscot; Wow, what a great thing to do,I envy you. So your a Scots citizen I take it.I'm thinking of getting another place in North Carolina, it's not nearly exciting as how you do it tho. I have grand children an don't want to miss any of their
> growing up period. We recently had another ,she's 3 now an it's so funny an fun to be around her. The others are older so the cuteness is gone with them. But that's amazing your able to do that. You rock



I'm American but married a Scot and I also have UK citizenship.  I do miss my granddaughters who live in Michigan - I see them for a month long holiday every summer.  

I see you live in Jax.  I lived there as a kid - 1960-64 - Navy.


----------

